

Show HN: Chirp – a new notification center - jnich
http://welcomechirp.com

======
jnich
We're building Chirp to be a new notification center focused on:

\- realtime notification feed \- integrations with all your services (from
Adwords to Zendesk) \- rich, contextual notifications \- beautiful design

Let me know what you think!

~~~
bonzoT
I think its a good idea. I wish there was better filters for my notifications.
Keep it up.

